# Windows XP stuck Acquiring Network Address



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello! My Dell was running very slow, so I used the disks that came with the computer to reinstall Windows XP. After doing this, it wasn't detecting our wireless network. I went through on the drivers disk and installed the drivers in order according to Dell's specifications. It still wouldn't work, so I went to the dell website from another computer, and downloaded the drivers that pertained to the network. Now it is recognizing the network, I was able to enter my key, but it won't stop "acquiring network address". When I do the ipconfig /all, it looks like there is no IP address:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ac1-4dd69172e8d
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-4D-48-51

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CE-7D-67-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\User>

I have visited Dell's website over and over and I can't seem to figure out how to remedy this issue. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties.

What's listed in the *System:* section in the "General" tab?

----------------------------------------------------------

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties - Hardware - Device Manager.

What's listed in the *Network Adapters* heading?

Are there any entries in the Device Manager with a yellow *?* or *!* next to them?

----------------------------------------------------------

What's the model name and model number of that Dell?

What's the 7-character service tag number on the sticker?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Network Adapters:
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
*There are no ? or ! beside these, but there are yellow ? and ! beside the following:
Other Devices:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
O2Micro CCID SC Reader
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Model name: Latitude D620
Model number: PP18L
Service Tag: FWLQ7B1

Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

lucyloo22 said:


> System:
> Microsoft Windows XP
> Professional
> Version 2002
> Service Pack 2


Windows XP Pro SP2 needs to be upgraded to SP3, then needs to install the 100+ post-SP3 high priority updates.

You need to get Windows XP Pro completely up-to-date BEFORE you start installing a bunch of programs and extras in that laptop.

-----------------------------------------------



lucyloo22 said:


> Network Adapters:
> Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
> *There are no ? or ! beside these, but there are yellow ? and ! beside the following:
> ...


Double-click each entry that has a yellow ? next to it to open its properties window.

Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Id". You will see one or more strings that have *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of the string.

Advise what the numbers and letters are that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_*

Be very careful not to make any typos when submitting those codes here.

-----------------------------------------------



lucyloo22 said:


> Model name: Latitude D620
> Model number: PP18L
> Service Tag: FWLQ7B1


These are the available device drivers for Windows XP for that particular laptop:

*SigmaTel STAC 92xx C-Major High Definition Audio* (sound)
Driver Version: 5.10.0.5515

*Conexant D110 HDA MDC V.92 Modem* (56K dial-up modem)
Driver Version: 7.38.0

*ALPS Touchpad* (touchpad)
Driver Version: 5.4.102.12

*Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN* (wireless connection)
Driver Version: 5.60.18.9

*Broadcom 57xx Gigabit Ethernet* (wired connection)
Driver Version: 8.48.0

*Intel 945GM Graphics* (video graphics)
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4814

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks!

Here are the Other Devices:
Audio Device: VEN_8384&DEV_7690
o2 micro ccid sc reader: Vid_0b97&Pid_7762
Video controller: VEN_8086&DEV_27A6
Video controller (VGA): VEN_8086&DEV_27A2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

lucyloo22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here are the Other Devices:
> Audio Device: VEN_8384&DEV_7690
> ...


These download links

*SigmaTel STAC 92xx C-Major High Definition Audio*
Driver Version: 5.10.0.5515

*Intel 945GM Graphics*
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4814

that I previously provided you with in post #4 will allow you to install the Intel graphics driver and SigmaTel sound driver.

This download link

*O2Micro OZ776 USB SmartCard Reader*
Driver Version: 1.1.4.202

will allow you to install the O2Micro card reader driver.

---------------------------------------------


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

DO follow flavallee's advice to install ALL the correct drivers....

...but this can't possibly be right:










Click *Start*>>*Control Pane(Classic View)*>>*Network Connections*
RIGHT-Click your Wireless Adapter, and LEFT-Click Properties.
Click to highlight *TCP/IP*, and click the *Properties* button.
Yours may look a little different than this, but make sure that it's set to automatically acquire IP and DNS.
Check that on the *Alternate Configuration* tab as well.



















I suspect the DNS setting is preventing you from connecting to your wireless network--if you move the bullet to change it, click *OK*, close all windows, restart your computer and try to connect again.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is the router that needs attention.

Check and see if it is restricting MAC addresses.


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi! In response to the current messages:
To "The Hound":

I went in per your instructions and all of those specifications were already selected in the TCP/IP properties.

To Dave Burnett:
The router works on every other wireless device in the house. We have all kinds of things that are working with it. I did even reset the router and restart the laptop with the problem, but it is still saying "Acquiring Network Address". It recognizes the network, but just gets hung up.

I updated all of the drivers. Any other suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I downloaded SP3 to disk and ran it on the laptop. I am still having the same "Acquiring network address" message.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save

*HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello...sorry it has been a while. We have all been sick here.

Here are the items you requested:
Logfile:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:00:49 PM, on 4/11/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\stsystra.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nickjr.com/
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\stsystra.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: DW WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 3545 bytes

Uninstall File:
ALPS Touch Pad Driver
Broadcom Advanced Control Suite
Broadcom ASF Management Applications
Broadcom Gigabit Integrated Controller
Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
Dell Resource CD
Digital Line Detect
DW WLAN Card Utility
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HiJackThis
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
PowerDVD
QuickSet
SigmaTel Audio
Windows XP Service Pack 3

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6*

is extremely outdated and needs to be uninstalled and then replaced with

*Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.31(6 Update 31)*

Click the green icon with white "down" arrow to download and save and then install it.

Decline and opt out to install any extras, such as toolbars, that it may offer.

--------------------------------------------

All startup entries in

Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - *Startup* tab

can be unchecked, except for

*Broadcom Wireless Manager UI* or *WLTRAY*

*Apoint*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

When the small System Configuration Utility window appears, ignore its message.

Put a checkmark in the lower left of that window BEFORE you click OK to close it.

--------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, did all of that. It is still stuck on "Acquiring network address" and will not connect to the wireless network.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might consider contacting your ISP tech support and see if they can assist you.

I'm mostly a wired desktop user and rarely use a laptop with a wireless connection, so I'm pretty limited in my experience with wireless issues.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Is there someone who understands wireless? My initial question was how to get the computer connected to the wireless...I know it needed updates. I could have gotten the updates once it was connected. I am confused about how this question got connected with you if you have never dealt with wireless issues?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I replied to your thread because of the original issues that you were having, and I spent a lot of time and effort with assisting you. 

I'm sorry that you take offense to me having very limited experience with wireless issues because I'm mostly a wired desktop user.

Click the orange "Report" link and then request your thread be moved to the NETWORKING section so you can be assisted by some of the wireless gurus there.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lucyloo22 (Dec 18, 2010)

I appreciate that you took the time, however it would have saved both of our time had the initial entry been read. My original issues as indicated by the subject line and the message body were that the computer was stuck on the "acquiring network address" when connecting to wireless. I do not take offense to you having limited experience with wireless. I take offense that my initial question was not read. I am sorry that time was wasted for both of us.

Thank you for informing me how to move this thread to the correct place.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Read post #3. You had other devices that needed drivers, and I assisted you with doing that.

Good luck at the NETWORKING forum.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

actually, I've seen dozens of computers that would not connect wirelessly as long as they were still on SP2, so it's good that is fixed.

Moving to the networking forum.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

valis said:


> Moving to the networking forum.


Thanks, Tim. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

de nada.........thanks for getting sp3 on there....... at least we can rule that out now..........:up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

valis said:


> de nada.........thanks for getting sp3 on there....... at least we can rule that out now..........:up:


Oops! I forgot that I assisted with that too. 

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you successfully connect by ethernet?

Do you now have SP3 and the latest chipset and network drivers from Dell's web site? If so, ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool. Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, Terry.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

lucyloo22 said:


> I appreciate that you took the time, however it would have saved both of our time had the initial entry been read. My original issues as indicated by the subject line and the message body were that the computer was stuck on the "acquiring network address" when connecting to wireless. I do not take offense to you having limited experience with wireless. I take offense that my initial question was not read. I am sorry that time was wasted for both of us.
> 
> Thank you for informing me how to move this thread to the correct place.


Please remember that this is a free forum where all the members are volunteers who want to help users. At no point were you given wrong advice; all advice was correct and essential in progressing the thread, your drivers were missing and required installing, your service pack level was below what is required for proper operation of the PC including giving it the ability to connect to wireless networks with higher encryption levels. Experienced users who know computers and networking have skills beyond their major strengths and assist where they can and pass off threads when they feel users are better assisted in another section of the forums. So please do not state that time was wasted as it surely was not in this case or report that you disappointed with your free assistance.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

